# Brent Penfold Systems



## nielsend (27 December 2010)

Curious to know if anyone here trades any of Brent Penfold's systems? If so can you elaborate on your experiences?


----------



## nulla nulla (28 December 2010)

nielsend said:


> Curious to know if anyone here trades any of Brent Penfold's systems? If so can you elaborate on your experiences?




Does Bret Penfold promote a "system" of trading or just write about trading with descriptions of various forms of trading?


----------



## nielsend (28 December 2010)

http://www.indextrader.com.au/


----------



## tech/a (28 December 2010)

I trade Stocks and Index futures.
I Dont trade Brent's specific methods but hold his methodologies in high regard.
His book is an insight to how he thinks.
I like how he thinks because its sound and it works.
If you were interested (I have my own methods so although I follow his results and Radge 's I Dont trade either) Id read his book first.


----------



## nielsend (30 December 2010)

Read the book, gave it away as it is geared more towards the novice. I haven't been able to find anyone who actually uses any of his systems that are listed for subscription on his site. Simply curious more than anything. My preference is not to rely on anyone else for anything related to trading. Most important trading rule as far as I'm concerned is that if you are not fully educated on everything associated with your plan, then you shouldn't trade it. It's generally why I have a reluctance to get involved with anything that doesn't have 100% transparency. Got burnt a few years back with 'Aussie Rob' (complete knob – still can’t believe I was stupid enough to get involved), when they were giving their crap away for next to nothing. Never again.
I receive regular emails from Brent Penfold’s site 'IndexTrader', and thought it time to find out if anyone is actually trading his ideas successfully? All the figures shown on the site are 'Hypothetical’s', which is rather misleading to anyone who is a novice and just starting to explore the mass of products out there.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2010)

nielsend said:


> Read the book, gave it away as it is geared more towards the novice. I haven't been able to find anyone who actually uses any of his systems that are listed for subscription on his site. Simply curious more than anything. My preference is not to rely on anyone else for anything related to trading. Most important trading rule as far as I'm concerned is that if you are not fully educated on everything associated with your plan, then you shouldn't trade it. It's generally why I have a reluctance to get involved with anything that doesn't have 100% transparency. Got burnt a few years back with 'Aussie Rob' (complete knob – still can’t believe I was stupid enough to get involved), when they were giving their crap away for next to nothing. Never again.
> I receive regular emails from Brent Penfold’s site 'IndexTrader', and thought it time to find out if anyone is actually trading his ideas successfully? All the figures shown on the site are 'Hypothetical’s', which is rather misleading to anyone who is a novice and just starting to explore the mass of products out there.





Mate if your good enough to put the book away your good enough to trade your own methodology like every other successful trader.



> Read the book, gave it away as it is geared more towards the novice.



Then


> All the figures shown on the site are 'Hypothetical’s', which is rather misleading to anyone who is a novice and just starting to explore the mass of products out there




Dont know why your even interested?
Other than wishing to debunk Brent's live trading.
Take it up with him.
bpenfold@tpg.com.au


----------



## nielsend (30 December 2010)

Was simply interested to know if anyone was actually trading any of his ideas or systems.

After reading your post's over the years tech/a I can confirm that I ain't no mate of your's, that's for sure .........................


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2010)

> After reading your post's over the years tech/a I can confirm that I ain't no mate of your's, that's for sure ..




That's a great relief.


----------



## sails (30 December 2010)

Nielsend, I am shaking my head in disbelief...

Tech has taken the time to respond to your query and yet you seem quite rude in your reply.  Maybe you don't appreciate Tech's imput into this forum, but others most certainly do.  

If this is how you plan to respond to people who take time to reply to your questions, I doubt that too many others will bother.


----------



## nielsend (30 December 2010)

Ok, let's start again. Not interested in this turning into some long winded discussion that is completely unrelated to the original question.

Interested to know if anyone here has traded any of Brent Penfold's systems. Quite a valid question. If there are no replies, well no big deal, was simply curious to know, that's all.


----------



## nielsend (30 December 2010)

tech/a said:


> I Dont trade Brent's specific methods but hold his methodologies in high regard.




Are you able to elaborate with specifics, or is this simply a throw away comment?


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2010)

nielsend said:


> Are you able to elaborate with specifics, or is this simply a throw away comment?




Similar to Brent I Dont like anything complex.
I Dont use anything with variables in my discretionary trading.
It has to be black or white.
Its simple and takes a few minutes to trade.
At the time of Developing Techtrader I was un aware of Brent.
But the one Simple variable in the method--- the exit---uses a 180day ema of the high--
its not optimised.


----------

